# Software per mappa rete

## federico

Credo sia un'argomento gia' trattato ma non ho trovato riferimenti; esistono dei software che fanno uno scan alla rete e trovano in che modo sono interconnesse tra loro le macchine e stimano quali servizi vi girano? E farci un grafico?

Grazie, Fede

----------

## .:deadhead:.

cioè se io ho un una macchina A che fa da reverse proxy verso una  macchina B sulla porta 81 tu vorresti vedere A connesso a B sulla porta 81? E' questo quello che chiedi?

----------

## federico

Bho non lo so... se lo fa si  :Smile: 

Ho una lan, con un due server, pc interconnessi tra loro, se c'e' qualcosa che mi schematizza bene cosi' che non devo fare il disegno a mano per il mio committente sarebbe figo, altrimenti mi attacco :°°°

Fede

----------

## BikE

Provato nagios?? 

http://www.nagios.org

Non so se fa quanto detto da .:deadhead:. però, per uno schema di massima dovrebbe andar bene..

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Provato nagios?

 In automatico? Io sapevo che mostrava graficamente quanto definito nei suoi files di conf... AFAIK zabbix , ottimo e flessibile sistema di monitoring, dovrebbe farlo, ora che ci penso...

----------

## maruscya

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *BikE wrote:*   Provato nagios? In automatico? Io sapevo che mostrava graficamente quanto definito nei suoi files di conf... AFAIK zabbix , ottimo e flessibile sistema di monitoring, dovrebbe farlo, ora che ci penso...

 

Zabbix fa le mappe..... ma a mano... 

Ha la funzione di autodiscover, ma non credo che faccia anche le mappe..... dopo aver trovato i server/hosts

----------

## djinnZ

Mi accodo con una richiesta leggermente differente. Devo riprogettare la rete e l'organigramma per il piano di sicurezza. C'è uno strumento grafico che mi consenta di creare graficamente una mappa, stabilire classi di indirizzi, tipo di periferiche, connessioni video, telefoniche etc. e poi mi possa stampare anche delle pagine di specifiche unità per unità e postazione per postazione?

----------

## oRDeX

io darei un'occhiata anche ad NTOP http://www.ntop.org/overview.html

----------

## GabrieleB

 *federico wrote:*   

> Credo sia un'argomento gia' trattato ma non ho trovato riferimenti; esistono dei software che fanno uno scan alla rete e trovano in che modo sono interconnesse tra loro le macchine e stimano quali servizi vi girano? E farci un grafico?
> 
> Grazie, Fede

 

ntop sicuramente.

Quello che chiede djinnZ invece lo fa microsoft visio  :Sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> Quello che chiede djinnZ invece lo fa microsoft visio 

 Suvvia kivio, dia non son da meno!

----------

## GabrieleB

kivio e dia sono tool per il solo disegno delle reti, ma visio (in una versione avanzata) ha anche la possibilita' di fare il discovery della rete e disegnarne un pezzo automaticamente. 

Che mi sembra che fosse quello che chiedeva djinnZ ...

----------

## djinnZ

No, è tutto il contrario. Prendo la piantina dell'ufficio, piazzo le varie icone dei computer e devo crearmi un elenco che dica:

computer 1, indirizzo ip assegnato, utenti abilitati, connesso a hub 1, connesso ad antenna satellite, connesso a videoproiettore etc. e poi porti l'elenco dei cavi (le misure ed i tipi ci arrivo a farli)

Altrimenti ogni imbecille che deve fare il preventivo si sente autorizzato ad escogitare soluzioni assurde (del genere appioppare il ricevitore satellitare usb che non serve o dimenticare il cavo video etc.)

kivio (non lo avevo mai visto e dire che snobbo gli gnomi   :Embarassed:  ma il forum serve a questo) dovrebbe andare, l'elenco lo farò a mano.

edit: Accidenti si porta dietro le librerie di koffice.

----------

## GabrieleB

ah, ottimo ! allora e' piu' semplice del previsto  :Smile: 

Ti basta kivio o dia oppure io uso anche inkscape con un po' di librerie grafiche trovate su www.openclipart.org

----------

